# Storing rubs with brown sugar



## va_connoisseur (Oct 22, 2012)

How do you all store rubs with a high level of brown sugar without it becoming lumpy? How long can I expect to store it?

I am doing a Halloween smoke this weekend with 100 lbs of ribs and I want to pre-mix the spice rub today or tomorrow before rubbing the ribs with it this Thursday/Friday? Thanks.


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Oct 22, 2012)

I store mine in a ziploc bag in the freezer after squeezing out all the air. It may still get a little lumpy, but just let it thaw and squeeze it around a bit before using. It will keep for a month or two, but mine never makes it that long...


----------



## mike johnson (Oct 22, 2012)

If it gets lumpy just remix it. It wont take but a couple of minutes. You could also mix everything but the brownsugar and add it that morning.


----------



## fire in the hole (Oct 22, 2012)

It's just a thought, but how about putting a saltine cracker in the container with the rub????? I remember when I was in the service they put crackers in the sugar shaker to keep it from lumping up.


----------



## va_connoisseur (Oct 22, 2012)

Crackers is an interested thought? Kind of like putting rice in the salt. Hmmm...


----------



## anylizer (Oct 23, 2012)

I store my rubs in a Mason jar in the cupboard!  Sometimes it's in there for a month or 2 or 3... never had a problem with it clumping back up, and easy to shake it up and remix every time I use it!

 Although it pretty dry here... that might have something to do with it!


----------



## deanoaz (Oct 23, 2012)

va_connoisseur said:


> How do you all store rubs with a high level of brown sugar without it becoming lumpy? How long can I expect to store it?
> 
> I would just store it in a zip-lock and if it becomes lumpy, just put it on the counter and crush out the lumps before opening the bag and using.


----------



## jamie spelsberg (Dec 28, 2012)

I dry my brown sugar before putting it in the rub.  Put a piece of foil or parchment paper on a cookie sheet and spread it out and let it dry for a couple of hours or if you are in a hurry pop in in the oven on the lowest setting for 10 or 15 minutes but keep an eye on it.  It might burn. Then I dump it into a ziploc bag and add the rest of my ingredients and use a cup or rolling pin to bust up the chunks.  Most of the time I mix as much as I need so I don't really have it sitting around too long.


----------



## mvincent42 (Dec 28, 2012)

When brown sugar gets hard you can put a piece of bread with it to soften it back up. We used to do it with everything when I was a kid. Bag of tootsie rolls gets hard? Throw a piece of bread in there no problems.


----------



## kathrynn (Dec 28, 2012)

Jamie Spelsberg said:


> I dry my brown sugar before putting it in the rub.  Put a piece of foil or parchment paper on a cookie sheet and spread it out and let it dry for a couple of hours or if you are in a hurry pop in in the oven on the lowest setting for 10 or 15 minutes but keep an eye on it.  It might burn. Then I dump it into a ziploc bag and add the rest of my ingredients and use a cup or rolling pin to bust up the chunks.  Most of the time I mix as much as I need so I don't really have it sitting around too long.


I dry mine on a cookie sheet at about 200 degrees in the oven for about 15-20 minutes (my oven is slow).  Agree to keep an eye on it.  Then when it's cool...pop it into a spice grinder (coffee bean grinder) and turn it into a powder.  Wont clump then!  I keep it in tupperware containers.  Lasts a while!


----------

